# Tastatur für kleine Hände gesucht!



## smOothee (4. Mai 2014)

*Tastatur für kleine Hände gesucht!*

Hallo zusammen

Hier wohl ein wenig ein exquisites Problem: Ich suche eine neue Tastatur, primär für das Gaming, für meine Freundin. Da sie ziemlich kleine Hände hat, sollte es eine Tastatur sein, die in der Handhabung dem entgegenkommt. Hat jemand zufällig selbst Erfahrungen in diese Richtung und kann mir etwas empfehlen? Mechanisch oder nicht ist nicht so wichtig, vorrangig ist wirklich die Bedienbarkeit mit kleinen Händen (schon beim Schreiben muss ich darüber schmunzeln), Preisrahmen zwischen 50 und 100 EUR. 

Danke euch!

[edit] Bin beim Suchen gerade über die Steelseries APEX gestolpert, den Bildern nach sind die Tasten da recht eng angeordnet und somit für kleine Hände gut erreichbar. Hat jemand die Tastatur zufällig oder Erfahrungen damit (getestet etc.)? Im Test hier auf PCGH steht leider nichts genaues zum Thema Handgrösse


----------



## SaPass (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tastatur für kleine Hände gesucht!*

Mir ist ehrlich gesagt nicht bekannt, dass es Tastaturen mit unterschiedlicher Größe gibt. Ich dachte, die habe alle eine standardisierte Größe?


----------



## Shizuki (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tastatur für kleine Hände gesucht!*

Dachte ich auch. Und selbst wenn, mit kleinen Händen kommt man auf einer normalgroßen Tastatur doch aus, oder nocht?


----------



## smOothee (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tastatur für kleine Hände gesucht!*

Danke für die Antworten. Nachdem ich hunderte Tastaturen (naja nicht ganz...) durchgesehen habe ist es tatsächlich so, dass es zumindest bei Gamingtastaturen so etwas wie eine standardisierte Grösse gibt. Es gibt aber tatsächlich Unterschiede in der Ergonomie und Erreichbarkeit der Tasten, wenn diese auch subjektiv ausfällt: So zB ist es für meine Freundin einfacher gewisse Tasten (vorallem 1-6) zu erreichen, wenn die Tasten flach und tendenziell ein wenig grösser sind. Unter Office Tastaturen gibt es ein paar wirklich kleine Modelle, diese wirken aber nicht sonderlich hochwertig (zumindest diejenigen, die wir ansehen konnten) und sind vom Layout so absurd an die neue Grösse angepasst, dass man sich ständig vertippt.

Wir haben uns für die steelseries Apex [RAW] entschieden da diese in Sachen Ergonomie durch die Bank gut bewertet wurde - das scheint an dieser Stelle der einzige Anhaltspunkt zu sein. Gerne melde ich mich wieder mit einem Feedback, evtl. hilft das anderen, die ebenso dieses Problem haben


----------

